# So are all the hyenas at MDC?



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

i was browsing other CDing boards while MDC was down I while I read a bit about KP, I didn't really read much about other hyena wool or diapers, nor did I see any on their TPs. It got me wondering, is it just us? Is MDC a hyena board? I mean we do talk an awful lot about them









On the other boards I read about a lot of diapers I had never even heard of which was cool but then I wondered if other peoples hyena was not the MDC hyena? KWIM? :LOL

Yeah, I was bored. I am good at avoiding working!


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

I noticed that too :LOL I was surfing around a few other boards and noticed every group has their own favourite diapers etc...kinda cool.

I'm so glad mdc is back up. Feels like home


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Yeah, I noticed that there wasn't too much talk about hyena diapers and wool. I'm so glad MDC is back up too, the other boards just didn't seem to move fast enough for me.


----------



## ddandme (Oct 13, 2004)

I noticed that too. What doesn't sell here because it isn't "name brand" will sell over at diaper pin, and She Knows will buy cool stuff, but it just isn't as hype. I personally post a lot over at SK...I love those ladies - and I love you guys too!!


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

In my limited looking around, I think theres a variety of Mamas that post a bit or just lurk here that are mainly at home on other boards. And I think they spread hyena-ish ideas and such in their own ways back at their home boards.

But yes, I do learn about lots of other diapers when I go visiting other places.







I have become very comfortable on one other board that has a nice mix of Mamas & styles of diapering, some hyena-ish and others just your basic AIOs and pockets. I always try to be supportive of whatever kinds of cloth families find and choose to use. And certainly theres lots of Mamas here who aren't into the hyena scene. (unless PFs became hyena when I wasn't looking :LOL )

The only downside for me visiting other boards is discovering yet more diapers I'd like to try on C and WAHMs that I would like to support.


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

MDC is where I come to find out who is stocking what and when, 'cause you ladies are IN THE KNOW







! I also come here for the diapering eye candy - no one has fluff like the MDC mamas. I am a hyena wannabe - just don't have the skills or the cash to be full-fledged.


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imp&pixie*
MDC is where I come to find out who is stocking what and when, 'cause you ladies are IN THE KNOW







! I also come here for the diapering eye candy - no one has fluff like the MDC mamas. I am a hyena wannabe - just don't have the skills or the cash to be full-fledged.


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

I tried so hard to find something similar and kept coming up fruitless.... I especially missed the 'new posts' function that allows me to stalk the tp & diapering at the same time as I'm hearing some current events and seeing that other people share my 'nursing olympics' and 'nightkicking' woes. I am sooooooooooooooo glad to see mdc back!

ddandme, I almost responded to your diaperpin post about the storm soaker with a 'you made the right decision!' and a 'hello!' but I kept forgetting to do it.

what is the baby bargains?

where on sk do people talk about diaper stuff?


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

here's the link to the sk cloth board: http://talk.sheknows.com/forumdispla...ysprune=&f=227


----------



## ddandme (Oct 13, 2004)

Here is the linky to the SK cloth diapering board (where there are a lotta neat and fun mommas, and WAHMs that don't hang out here):

http://talk.sheknows.com/forumdisplay.php?f=227

And I'm curious about the baby bargains board too


----------



## My3babes (Jun 29, 2004)

I frequent the SK board and we do alot of OT posting and it isnt as fast. Its kinda a AIO CD/BF/CS/Veggie/NFL board but there are mainstream mamas there too..

There are hyenas there as well but lots of mamas that CD for $$ reasons and dont do the whole hyena thing...


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

I should mention in no way did I think the other boards were bad! It was just different. I was sort of surprised at how hyena *we* were. I think I would be afraid to show my stash to anyone not here truthfully







:

Or maybe we talk more freely about it than other boards? And I was just curious if hyena to us is not hyena to others.

I gotta admit I am SHOCKED when something is bought (KSS, MM, BBB, FCB stuff) and no one here bought it :LOL

Oh, and I think MDC does more organic diapering too. Do you?


----------



## My3babes (Jun 29, 2004)

I personally took no offense... Yes MDC mamas talk about Hyena fluff alot more than SK does anyway! But when someone scores they usually post and boast.. LOL! There are not as many mamas on SK either! Several with only dialup.. ugh!! It is the busiest board on SK though I believe!









SK mamas are always welcome to view stashes!! We love "seeing" hyena fluff *as long as you dont mind the







* and we generally stalk the same stuff as MDC mamas. Although there are a few SK WAHMs that are not hyena here but are more hyena on SK... KWIM?


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

I like SK a lot also. I like all the OT posting.

And, ummm, Stacy, YOU are a hyena WAHM, if you haven't noticed.


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imp&pixie*

And, ummm, Stacy, YOU are a hyena WAHM, if you haven't noticed.



















I lurked over at SK the past few days and saw lots of familiar "faces" but this definitely feels like home. Holli, thanks for the BB link. I'm going to check that out too. I'm also a little off the mainstream and maybe I'll like it there too.

I'm glad MDC is back up tho


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

i love browsing the bbb boards whenever i am pondering a new purchase - they have tons of info on baby items!


----------



## bklynmom04 (Dec 12, 2004)

even though i don't post here very often, i definitely kept checking to see if it was back up.

i've started posting at SK some -- so many nice mamas there and a lot of them are WAHMs, which makes for some nice window shopping! oh, and i've gotten some pretty hyena-ish items from SK, so i don't know if i'd say MDC has the hyena market cornered.


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

this makes me curious - what other diaper sites are out there? I only visit sk and mdc, but know there are boards at:

baby bargains
diaperpin
babycenter
ivillage?
aol?

anywhere else?


----------



## ddandme (Oct 13, 2004)

There is a cloth diapering group at Fertility Friend preggo/mom boards - they are actually part of the reason I started cloth.

And I don't think other boards are bad, but we do talk a lot OT at SK. Diaperpin really is a great place to start learning about cloth diapers, and then you graduate to here and learn all the hyena fluff you've gotta have : )


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

I really like the way MDC reads. It's easy on the eyes, kwim? But I did just register at SK and prob will at BB too just to spice things up - lol. That's ALL I need, more boards to look at.


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

I used to HATE that there were no sig pics at mdc, but now am used to it. now, the bigger sig pics trip me up. luckily I have fast dsl, so it doesn't affect my loading time.

I had a hard time viewing the babybargains pages earlier today - until i figured out to click view all - but it does make it harder to "see" as many thread titles on the page.


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

those sig pics are really hellish for reading boards on the sly at work!







:


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

How do you mamas find time to go to other boards?! I can hardly keep up with MDC!!


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amysuen*







How do you mamas find time to go to other boards?! I can hardly keep up with MDC!!









:LOL

I've visited some of the other boards a couple of times but they moved too slowly.









Nada


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't get much of a chance to post anywhere anymore. MDC is home (







ya!) but I do post occ. at SK. There's a great bunch of mamas there too. I lurk but rarely post at BBB but they are a wonderful resource for ALL things baby related.

I do think that the greatest concentration of







s are def. at MDC though.


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

I confess. In the days MDC was down, I lurked other places but it just wasn't the same.









One of the things I like best about THIS board is that there are people here who are diaper choosy and are happy to pay whatever for the dipes of their dreams and there are people here who can't/won't and we all just basically get along.

It wasn't as much fun stalking any place without this board for back up.

Jen


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.me.*
those sig pics are really hellish for reading boards on the sly at work!







:











Yeah...the pics of babes in fluff could give you away. Unless of course you work w/ a WAHM's house! :LOL


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

I did go to SK to check on Danielle and the mamas over there seemed really great. Nice board. I like the AP aspect of this board, lots of interesting forums in one place and I am just used to being here maybe. It's nice to be back


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oceanone*
I did go to SK to check on Danielle and the mamas over there seemed really great. Nice board. I like the AP aspect of this board, lots of interesting forums in one place and I am just used to being here maybe. It's nice to be back









how is she doing? how can we check? she's such a nice mama. i want to send her a care package.

where's the 'looking like i'm programming' smilie?
truly, it'snot just the pictures, the smilies around here make me nervous, too!


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

I love this board







Lots of awesome diaper talk


----------



## WhimsyTyme (Jun 2, 2004)

I agree the mamas at SK are also awesome







and it is a bit more ummmmm... flexible, but even though I have a cable modem the visual aspect of the sigs and adv really become bothersome.


----------



## My3babes (Jun 29, 2004)

Just so you know you can turn the siggys/pics off on SK in the USER CP under options.. Lots of people dont know it is there..

I missed this board too while it was down and often wondered what all you MDC'ers were doing with your free time..

Danz is doing better, feeling like a human again except the tubes..







But we raised over $3000 for her and reached her deductible!! She posted on SK the other day with an update and thank you to everyone for all the help!


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

I too feel more at home here than anywhere else, and I love the fast pace because it gives me something to do when my part time job is slow paced.

and those siggies and tickers drive me nuts on other boards. thanks for tip on how to turn them off!


----------



## coco4cloth (Feb 10, 2005)

I just joined sk today. I love mothering, but I don't venture out of diapering therefore I feel like I don't know anybody. I love that on SK you can talk about things other then diapers too. Going off topic there doesn't get you in trouble!

From what I have noticed, lots of the hyena talk happens here!


----------



## Sophiasmomma (Jun 16, 2004)

SK has been my home well before it was SK :LOL i do love it here too and havent been here as long as SK


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

I missed MDC! This is my web home...I like SK but it is SO slow for me. Maybe I'll have to try the User CP thing - if I can even get to it! Lots of times the SK CD page doesn't even open for me.

I'm glad we're back


----------



## Mami (Mar 19, 2004)

I did a little perusing of other boards(I finally signed up at DiaperPin) but I just find MDC the best as far as navigation goes, I end up giving up at the other ones 'cause I can't find my way around. I did notice that the 'buzz' is so different other places, and I do think the hyenas are here







: Or maybe 'hyena' is just defined differently elsewhere


----------



## purpsurfer (Jan 28, 2004)

I really like (mostly) lurking here at MDC but boy does it move fast! I have definately caught the hyena bug here!


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Oh, it feels SO good to be back! I missed you guys here! I tried to pass the time by shopping, but I couldn't do it b/c I didn't have the MDC coupon codes from the Front Page. :LOL And even once MDC was back up, it was killing me that I couldn't get into Diapering until I found the "Jump Forum" button.

Did I mention I'm glad to be back?!


----------

